

How Karma uses MQTT to manage their growing fleet of mobile WiFi devices - lizfuh
https://blog.yourkarma.com/how-we-use-mqtt-at-karma

======
lobster_johnson
There's mention of open source, but it looks like MQTTParty is itself closed
source? (The phrasing "It’s an MQTTParty and you’re all invited" seems
misleading here: I interpreted to mean "we made this and everyone can use
it.")

